# [KDE] Segfault całego środowiska

## Poe

Witam,

postanowiłem sprawdzić czym kde 4.3.3 różni się od ostatnio przeze mnie używanego kde 3.1 i 3.2. zmegrowałem więc poprzez

```

emerge kde-meta

```

i wpis do .xinitrc exec startkde, gdyż nie używam żadnego dma. wszystko startuje fajnie, poza tym, ze na dzień dobry juz pokazuje mi się okno zgłaszania buga w kde, gdyż komponent XYZ wywalił się (poprzez segfault). i co chwile wyskakuje mi, ze znowu cos padlo. a to kded4, dolphin, plasma-desktop, gdzieś kliknę i nagle, nie wiadomo dlaczego, znika mi kde, pojawia się na parę sekund mój pulpit z....... xfce i wraca kde, znow sygnalizując, ze cos się posypało poprzez segfault.

w sumie, to mogę tylko podać swoje emerge info. spróbuję zrekompilować pakiety, ale wątpię, aby coś to dało

```

Portage 2.2_rc49 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r2cooler x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r2cooler-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5550_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.1.6

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 13 Nov 2009 07:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2, 2.6.4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1.6

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.0-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/ http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alac alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg jpg lame ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wavpack x264 xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

pozdrawiam

----------

## yoshi314

moze sprobuj zrobic backup ~/.kde  i zaczac od czystej konfiguracji

----------

## Poe

to jest czysta konfiguracja... tak jak wspomniałem, nigdy wczesniej kde nie mialem. ostatnio na mandrake 9.1 w wersji 3.1 albo 3.2

----------

## Dagger

Mozesz wkleic jakies logi? Trudno powiedziec co sie wyklada nie widzac problemu. Backtrace i log X'a bylby przydatny.

----------

## BeteNoire

Sprawdzałeś pamięć i dysk, czy to nie problem sprzętowy?

A może to jest przyczyną:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge kde-meta
> ```
> ...

 

Wg mnie instalacja całej kobyły to szaleństwo. Zawsze zaczynam od kdebase-startkde i to na minimalnych możliwych flagach.

----------

## individual

Hmm. Mam kde-meta-4.3.2 - brak problemów. Flagi dość mocno powłączane (poze debug i aqua - to na 1100%).

----------

